# Freeze at login and found BSD root: errors major 14, minor 2



## auhlixer (Sep 20, 2009)

I noticed this error in single user mode while investigating problems of osx freezing at login screen and sometimes blue screen. Does anyone know of a command to fix this or what it means?

Also I noticed systemshut down false

Btw it is a MacBook5,1 w/ SL 

Sep 19 17:33:35 localhost kernel[0]: npvhash=4095
Sep 19 17:33:35 localhost kernel[0]: Darwin Kernel Version 10.0.0: Fri Jul 31 22:46:25 PDT 2009; root:xnu-1456.1.25~1/RELEASE_X86_64
Sep 19 17:33:35 localhost kernel[0]: vm_page_bootstrap: 894211 free pages and 88829 wired pages
Sep 19 17:33:35 localhost kernel[0]: kext submap [0xffffff7f80600000 - 0xffffff8000000000], kernel text [0xffffff8000200000 - 0xffffff8000600000]
Sep 19 17:33:35 localhost kernel[0]: standard timeslicing quantum is 10000 us
Sep 19 17:33:35 localhost kernel[0]: mig_table_max_displ = 73
Sep 19 17:33:35 localhost kernel[0]: AppleACPICPU: ProcessorId=0 LocalApicId=0 Enabled
Sep 19 17:33:35 localhost kernel[0]: AppleACPICPU: ProcessorId=1 LocalApicId=1 Enabled
Sep 19 17:33:35 localhost kernel[0]: calling mpo_policy_init for TMSafetyNet
Sep 19 17:33:35 localhost kernel[0]: Security policy loaded: Safety net for Time Machine (TMSafetyNet)
Sep 19 17:33:35 localhost kernel[0]: calling mpo_policy_init for Quarantine
Sep 19 17:33:35 localhost kernel[0]: Security policy loaded: Quarantine policy (Quarantine)
Sep 19 17:33:35 localhost kernel[0]: calling mpo_policy_init for Sandbox
Sep 19 17:33:35 localhost kernel[0]: Security policy loaded: Seatbelt sandbox policy (Sandbox)
Sep 19 17:33:35 localhost kernel[0]: Copyright (c) 1982, 1986, 1989, 1991, 1993
Sep 19 17:33:35 localhost kernel[0]: The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
Sep 19 17:33:35 localhost kernel[0]: MAC Framework successfully initialized
Sep 19 17:33:35 localhost kernel[0]: using 16384 buffer headers and 4096 cluster IO buffer headers
Sep 19 17:33:35 localhost kernel[0]: IOAPIC: Version 0x11 Vectors 64:87
Sep 19 17:33:35 localhost kernel[0]: ACPI: System State [S0 S3 S4 S5] (S3)
Sep 19 17:33:35 localhost kernel[0]: mbinit: done (64 MB memory set for mbuf pool)
Sep 19 17:33:35 localhost kernel[0]: rooting via boot-uuid from /chosen: 5D18F060-E6C3-3CA6-B691-BD46163053C5
Sep 19 17:33:35 localhost kernel[0]: Waiting on <dict ID="0"><key>IOProviderClass</key><string ID="1">IOResources</string><key>IOResourceMatch</key><string ID="2">boot-uuid-media</string></dict>
Sep 19 17:33:35 localhost kernel[0]: com.apple.AppleFSCompressionTypeZlib load succeeded
Sep 19 17:33:35 localhost kernel[0]: AppleIntelCPUPowerManagementClient: ready
Sep 19 17:33:35 localhost kernel[0]: wl0: Broadcom BCM432b 802.11 Wireless Controller
Sep 19 17:33:35 localhost kernel[0]: 5.10.91.19
Sep 19 17:33:35 localhost kernel[0]: Got boot device = IOService:/AppleACPIPlatformExpert/PCI0@0/AppleACPIPCI/SATA@B/AppleMCP79AHCI/PRT0@0/IOAHCIDevice@0/AppleAHCIDiskDriver/IOAHCIBlockStorageDevice/IOBlockStorageDriver/ST9500420AS Media/IOGUIDPartitionScheme/Untitled 1@2
Sep 19 17:33:35 localhost kernel[0]: BSD root: disk0s2, major 14, minor 2
Sep 19 17:33:35 localhost kernel[0]: jnl: unknown-dev: replay_journal: from: 38656000 to: 3725824 (joffset 0xe8e000)
Sep 19 17:33:35 localhost kernel[0]: Waiting for window server before finishing bluetooth setup
Sep 19 17:33:35 localhost kernel[0]: jnl: unknown-dev: journal replay done.
Sep 19 17:33:35 localhost kernel[0]: Kernel is LP64
Sep 19 17:33:35 localhost kernel[0]: AppleIntelCPUPowerManagement: initialization complete
Sep 19 17:33:35 localhost kernel[0]: hfs: Removed 3 orphaned / unlinked files and 0 directories 
Sep 19 17:33:36 localhost kernel[0]: NVEthernet: Ethernet address 00:23:df:7b:7e:8a
Sep 19 17:33:36 localhost kernel[0]: AirPort_Brcm43xx: Ethernet address 00:23:6c:81:6d:d0
Sep 19 17:33:36 localhost kernel[0]: IO80211Controller::dataLinkLayerAttachComplete():  adding AppleEFINVRAM notification
Sep 19 17:33:36 localhost kernel[0]: systemShutdown false
Sep 19 17:33:41 localhost kernel[0]: Waiting for DSMOS...
Sep 19 17:33:45 localhost kernel[0]: AirPort: Link Down on en1. Reason 4 (Disassociated due to inactivity).
Sep 19 17:33:46 localhost kernel[0]: NVDANV50HAL loaded and registered.
Sep 19 17:33:46 localhost kernel[0]: Previous Shutdown Cause: 3
Sep 19 17:33:46 localhost kernel[0]: DSMOS has arrived
Sep 19 17:33:47 kazsud kernel[0]: NTFS driver 3.0 [Flags: R/W].
Sep 19 17:33:47 kazsud kernel[0]: NTFS volume name BOOTCAMP, version 3.1.
Sep 19 17:33:47 kazsud kernel[0]: Auth result for: 00:22:3f:7f:82:ce MAC AUTH succeeded
Sep 19 17:33:47 kazsud kernel[0]: AirPort: Link Up on en1
Sep 19 17:33:55 kazsud kernel[0]: BLUETOOTH Window server did appear.  Finishing hardware setup
Sep 19 17:33:58 kazsud kernel[0]: BootCache: hit rate below threshold (3176 hits on 6353 lookups)
Sep 19 19:35:09 kazsud kernel[0]: IOHIDSystem::relativePointerEventGated: VBL too high (249889393), capping to 20000000


Any help will be appreciated


----------



## utopia (Sep 23, 2009)

Have you ever tried using applejack.  It allows you to boot to single mode, by holding down the apple key and the s key at the same time.  Once there you type in applejack.

It then puts up a menu and go through each key in order.  This has fixed all my freezes


----------



## auhlixer (Sep 23, 2009)

It's not Snow Leopard ready. Wonder if o can reinstall my BSD Subsystem from the SL disk


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 23, 2009)

Let's see if you drive is toast. Boot into Single-User mode. then run the following steps:



> Start up your computer in single-user mode to reach the command line.
> Note: If necessary, perform a forced restart as described in the Emergency Troubleshooting Handbook that came with your computer. On desktop computers, you can do this by pressing the reset/interrupt button (if there is one) or holding down the power button for several seconds. On portable computers, simultaneously press the Command-Control-power keys. If your portable computer doesn't restart with this method, you may need to reset the Power Manager.
> 
> /sbin/fsck -fy
> ...


----------



## utopia (Sep 24, 2009)

Do you have a external drive, such as a firewire hard drive.  Install the sl to the external drive.  If that works, then you will know that the internal drive and or hdd controler is malfunctioning.  If that still doesn't work, try pulling out the airport card.  If that doesn't work try pulling any memory that might have gone bad.  I had a memory go bad and when i tried to pull it out of the slot, it darn near burned my fingers.  I knew that it was causing my computer to freeze.


----------



## auhlixer (Sep 24, 2009)

I don't think i made myself clear enough. it only does it sometimes. When it does freeze at login or the blue screen i manually turn it of and then start again and it works.

It doesn't say anything was modified and i've done the hardware test and it finds nothing wrong. 

It's something in the lower level of the OS. When i turn off or reboot there was a two line error at shut down screen like in single user mode in black and white.

Safemode i have also done but every other reboot or so it happens again


----------



## Rangdrol (Aug 23, 2012)

Hello, I am running Snow Leopard on a Late 2010-Spring 2011 Mac Mini, and I am having the SAME problem. When it logs in, it hangs on the blue screen. The only way I can access it is via Single User mode, which is what you did and got those error messages, but I dont think that the Major 14, minor 2 is anyting serious since I can see this also on my computer.

So, did you ever fix it? and how?


----------

